# Can you find the 75 bands in this picture!



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There are 75 band references in this picture, can you name them all ?










I'll start you off and update the list as more are pointed out
Gorrilas
The B52's
Led Zepplin
Smashing Pumpkins
Rolling Stones
The Eagles
Blues Brothers
Pet Shop Boys
White Snake
Guns & Roses
50 Cent
Matchbox 20
Queen
Prince
The Cars
Spoon
U2
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
The Beach Boys
Iron Maiden
Madonna
The Scorpians
Ratt
Deep Purple
Alice In Chains
The Bee Gees
Radiohead
Blondie
The Pixies
Black Flag
The Lemonheads
Phish
Korn
Dinosaur Junior
Blur


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Gorrilas
The B52's
Led Zepplin
Smashing Pumpkins
Rolling Stones
The eagles
Blues brothers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just pop in the names guys, Ill edit the list in the first post


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I see Pet Shop Boys, White Snake, Guns and Roses, 50 Cent.
Is that match boxes, in the shape of 20.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you right click on the image, and open it in a new tab, you will see a larger version.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Right in front, Queen and Prince.
I see giant spoon, Is there a band call spoon?
Cars in the back.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

twisted sister,gueen prince. rob zombie,u2,red hot chiles,beach boys, iron madien hooty and the blow fish boyz in the hood sublime madonnalike a virgin scorpions ,ratt,


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

traffic, judas priest,deep purple,styx


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

alice in chains,bee gees radio head blondie


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i believe i see :
the pixies
black flag
dead kennedys
beach boys
the lemonheads
white zombie
phish?
red hot chili peppers? 
korn?
the police?
dinosaur jr.? 
blur?


----------

